# Considering a move to the Netherlands



## Jackster (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello!

I am a retired U.S. citizen currently living in Italy. I am considering a move to the Netherlands. If I am granted a visa, I would like to know the other requirements for residing in the Netherlands. It took me forever to research all of the laws and requirements regarding non-E.U. citizens living in Italy, and some of the sites had erroneous information, and I am hoping that someone can direct me to appropriate and reliable web sites that provide the information that I need in the areas of registering residency, acquiring a tax number, language requirements, etc.

Also, I am very fond of Amsterdam, but the expense might be prohibitive. Any suggestions as to other good mid- to large-sized cities in which to live would be appreciated. As a precursor to an actual move, I would like to visit and investigate other places as possibilities. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Dutch government actually has a very good online presence and you should be able to find out much of what you need to know from the official government websites. (And nearly all of it is available in English!)

Start here: Immigration | Issue | Government.nl
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Jackster,

I could make some suggestions, but I think it would be nice to know beforehand what you find important in your living area.

Would you prefer a university city like Delft with decent public transportation and the canals and old style buildings? Or would you prefer a city like Almere with its modern houses and "easy" access to Amsterdam?

~Saskia


----------

